# Subs needed in Berks County PA



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

A few small jobs available in Berks County (Exeter, Douglassville, and maybe a few more). Good pay. Must have truck and salter.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Still needed, anyone?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I have more jobs available in Pottstown, Norristown, Collegeville and other areas!


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

*Sub*

Sent you a pm with contact info. Look forward to hear from you.


----------

